# sanding black palm?



## inferno (Jan 24, 2018)

I bought one of these japanese saws. a crappy model for 9, and I noticed this wood is a bi*ch to saw. 
Likes to tear. and the fibers likes to pull out. 

So anyone else work with this wood? whats your experience with this wood?

I really like the look of it but I have a feeling this wood might not be worth the trouble using in the future.

I degreased mine with brake clean before gluing and it looked really "dry" after that so I'm guessing it will adhere quite good after this.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 24, 2018)

I used it once before and really like how it looks. The biggest issue was tear out while sawing and drilling, as you noticed, totally freaking annoying! I had no problems gluing with epoxy, and I didn't try to pull out oils with acetone or other solvent before gluing. It finishes nicely and looks sharp.

Stabilizing black palm supposedly makes tear out less of a problem. I used natural (not stabilized) black palm on a knife 14 months ago and it's holding up fine.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 24, 2018)

Getting Black Palm stabilized evens up the hardness and makes it easier to get an even finish when sanding.


----------

